# Hit a tree board first and broke my arm



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

This happened almost this time last season. I just was going a little to out of the comfort zone when riding switch and slipped out, and hit a tree board first. Actually snapping my board (THANK GOD IT WAS UNDER WARRANTY...), 











in the end I broke my elbow.

All that happened was I slipped out of my toe edge, slid on my stomach and just hit the damn thing square in the center of my board. I ended up with a pretty nasty bruise on my ass that hurt damn bad, I was spitting blood (from clenching so hard before hitting the tree), and had a sore elbow. The base of my board was still together, but the core was snapped and splintering out of my top sheet.

And this is on the backside of the mountain. I managed to pull my self out of the tree well, get back together, and finish my run, take the chair lift up, then go down the facing side of the mountain. I get to the bottom, call my dad to come hang out a little bit, go towards the mountain infermary and they check out the injuries. Elbow felt perfectly fine, I could flex it back and fourth with little pain but felt and heard "click"s. Then went to the hospital, turns out it was broken. WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!! 

I had a full arm 90degree cast for 6 weeks. I went snowboarding with it twice, it was truely quite fun. But then my mom busted me =( 



My board...had tons of tree bark stained into it. So I hot scraped it out, went over the the local shop (Evo gear seattle...yeah thats right, EVO), and they got me a free replacement =)


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

That sucks dude. What mountain were you at. The Summit?? Kinda sounds like you were on the back side of Alpental.


----------

